

Yahoo's Cloud - sh1mmer
http://developer.yahoo.net/blog/archives/2009/06/sherpa.html

======
jrnkntl
One day I hope for more universal cloud api's so that switching between
services or distributing it (if ever needed ;)) over different cloud service
providers doesn't require rewrites or extra overhead.

 _idea_ , write some Cloud Service Communicator API that connects through all
other api's. Another layer to add.

------
swaroop
Shouldn't the title be "Yahoo's cloud _database_ "... I was almost expecting
another EC2.

------
joshu
I was waiting for something like this forever and ever when I worked there.

~~~
aristus
It already existed, kinda. When I was there I built a library called CrockDB
that squirreled small values into the Calendar API, which runs on UDB or
something. A part of the key was a unixtime so I always made sure Crock stored
its stuff in the 14th century so as not to conflict with real user data. :)

~~~
joshu
Yeah, I don't think we could have gotten away with storing delicious bookmarks
in UDB...

------
pierrefar
This looks really cool. I really hope they expose it as an API or even better
release it with a permissible license for us to deploy. We need aggressive
competition against SimpleDB and the large number of key-value stores we
already have.

------
Tichy
What's up with the "value" String in this example?

"addr":{"value":"700 First Ave"}

~~~
timtrueman
It's the address of Yahoo!'s headquarters. (edit: yeah I don't know why I
didn't see what thwarted saw, clearly I'm an idiot)

~~~
thwarted
I think the question is why isn't it:

    
    
       {"addr":"700 First Ave"}

~~~
jm4
This is just a stab in the dark but the other method would allow for metadata
on individual fields, although I can't think of what kind of metadata you'd
want to add to a street address.

~~~
DenisM
I think the primary purpose is to annotate values with type information to
make the format self-describing.

------
marcua
In case you're wondering, the paper and technology that this is based on is
here: <http://research.yahoo.com/node/2304>

------
farnulfo
A bit of vaporware here. No plan to quickly open this service.

~~~
DenisM
Is GFS vaporware? It is closed to public.

